# Creaky kindle 3?



## vedichymn (Aug 18, 2010)

Ack, just noticed my kindle 3 is making a creaking noise when I touch the area between the screen and the right hand "page forward" button.  It also occasionally happens on the left side as well in the same area.

I'm going to call Amazon tomorrow (although I'm sure I might be waiting a while for a replacement), but is this just a fluke, or somehow related to cases/usage at all?  I'm using the "official" amazon case, non lighted version.


----------



## vedichymn (Aug 18, 2010)

Hooray for Amazon, I should have a new kindle tomorrow!


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

The back of the Kindle is just snapped into place with some clips to stop it from falling back out.  I guess the casing or the back plate on your Kindle is slightly warped or misshapen in some way that its extra loose.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just the last couple of days i've noticed a creak in the same area, just behind my right page turn button. But it doesnt affect performance so i'm not worried about it. It will be going in it's new case tomorrow and staying there!


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine is creaky too, but at the bottom. So when I press any buttons down there... _creak_. The top left corner of my Kindle was actually separated when I received it. I just snapped it back together and didn't worry about it, but now I'm wondering if the creaking is related to that. It's a concern because it seems to be getting worse.

I'm not sure if I want to bother with an exchange, though. I'm afraid of trading the creaking for a bigger problem.


----------



## oturn (Sep 16, 2010)

I just registered so I could reply to this thread.  I found it by searching discussions on Google with "Kindle loose".  My new Kindle arrived today, and I too quickly noticed that the right side by the buttons was "creaky".  I'm obviously disappointed, but there is some comfort in not being alone!

Obviously Amazon has a minor build quality issue.  Instead of immediately starting the exchange process, like I was originally inclined to do, now I think it's best to give it a few months so Amazon can work out these problems.  If anyone here gets an exchange unit, please let us know if the replacement is ok.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I just noticed yesterday that the top of my Kindle also creaks when I squeeze it.  I usually read with the Kindle in its cover, so I never noticed it before.  It doesn't look loose, though, so I'm just going to live with it unless it gets worse.

N


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Just to throw this out there. I have had now a total of 4 K3's. 3 replacements and they all to some extend had some creaking, flexing of sorts on the back cover. Not always the same spots. You will drive yourself crazy trying to check it out again and again. I know of what I speak. I think the backs are mighty thin and its just more inexpensively produced. My K1 is rock solid, but of course I paid 359 for it too  

Really, unless it falls off don't worry to much, because from experience, you don't know what issues you are asking for if you replace it for that. Trust me, I know


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine did the same thing only it was at the bottom on the back.  It started out in one area then spread toward the page turn button. I ended up sending it back and got another one the next day. The replacement is much more solid even though it is a refurb.  I'm a happy camper!


----------

